# Questions to think of when purchasing used coffee equipment



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi everyone,

So i'm currently going about setting up my mobile coffee business and looking through lots of used equipment and I was hoping that the experienced users and buyers of machines would be kind enough to suggest the type of questions that should be asked when looking at used equipment.

Currently I'm focusing on finding out the water filtration system used, storage conditions, reasons for selling.

Any suggestions most welcome!

Thanks,

Phill


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you say what machines you are looking for, members could give you more specific information on what too look for and ask about.

Asking about filter , storage and selling reason will not give particularly helpful information, the filter information could be useful only if you know where it was used and how frequently it was replaced. That is IF you are told the truth. How frequently was the machine serviced ? how old is it?

Much can be read by looking at the appearance and particularly the innards of the machine and general condition.

Take someone with you who is knowledgeable on coffee machines, particularly commercial ones.


----------



## Philbrenn (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah I guess that it's a pretty vague opening post!

I've personally been focusing on lever machines with two group heads, the Francino Dual Fuel seems to be very popular in UK. so that's one I've been targeting. As for grinder, I'd like to have temp stable Arduino Mythos one.


----------

